# HAMulator - WH & WH40k Calculator



## xSuperioRx (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey 

I've been working on a calculating tool for Warhammer & Warhammer 40k as a side project. Its finally in a stage where I'm ready to release a first version of it. 
Theres been some bug testing but if you guys find more bugs then please e-mail them to [email protected] . Please include any description of the bug and if possible a screen shot of it in the e-mail. 
As it is a pretty big project there might always be bugs, or some other miscalculations. 

This version of HAMulator has been tested in Windows XP and Windows Vista (also tested through Wine but it might be slow on it) and it requires .Net 2.0 or later. 

Please download it from http://hamulator.genostech.com and say what you think


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

How are your calculations done exactly?


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I can check the calulations against the Mathhammer calulator I built for the blackberry if you want.


----------



## xSuperioRx (Apr 6, 2009)

> How are your calculations done exactly?


Just a lot of probability calculations really. Wont go into exact details here as theres just so many different variables.



> I can check the calulations against the Mathhammer calulator I built for the blackberry if you want.


Yeah sure, doesnt hurt  The calculations should work. But I'm not too into Fantasy (borrowed my rl friends rulebook) so might be some mistakes there.. hopefully there isnt, but no promises


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

xSuperioRx said:


> Just a lot of probability calculations really. Wont go into exact details here as theres just so many different variables.
> 
> Yeah sure, doesnt hurt  The calculations should work. But I'm not too into Fantasy (borrowed my rl friends rulebook) so might be some mistakes there.. hopefully there isnt, but no promises


I'm not into Fantasy either, mine is 100% geared towards 40K, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## phillbrick (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been playing around with this, looks pretty cool. I checked it against some probabilities I did with my calculator, seems very accurate so far. Should definately make it a bit easier to mathhammer stuff out, for those that like to do that.


----------



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

Good work, i think i'll be using this alot. 
However i have found a bug already when trying out a fusion blaster configuration (str 8 ap1, melta) against an av 10 vehicle, the glance chance is 9% where it should be 2.8%, then i saw it stayed the same when i changed the AV. With a melta weapon where 2d6 is used, there is an uneven distribution among the results, for example a roll of 2 has 1 combination out of 36 possible combinations, i.e. 2.8%, while a 7 has 6/36 (16.7%) chance. It works out in the pattern of:

2: 1/36
3: 2/36
4: 3/36
5: 4/36
6: 5/36
7: 6/36
8: 5/36
9: 4/36
10: 3/36
11: 2/36
12: 1/36

But still overall, its very nice ham :good:.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I would just like to say that the Shooting: Vehicle section needs some work. Rending would be nice. I was really interested in the idea that a Tank Hunter Assault Cannon would be better than a Tank Hunter Krak Missle against a Land Raider, but Rending was not included for against vehicles.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its quite cool! Nifty little thing when I don't feel like cracking out the pencil and paper :S

One thing though; for me, its not taking FNP into account with shooting. It works in assault but doesn't show up in shooting


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you make this an I-phone app when you get it done? I would pay 2-3 bucks for it.


----------



## xSuperioRx (Apr 6, 2009)

> I would just like to say that the Shooting: Vehicle section needs some work. Rending would be nice. I was really interested in the idea that a Tank Hunter Assault Cannon would be better than a Tank Hunter Krak Missle against a Land Raider, but Rending was not included for against vehicles.


I _might_ implement that sometime in the future. But i wouldn't count on it. 




> Its quite cool! Nifty little thing when I don't feel like cracking out the pencil and paper :S
> 
> One thing though; for me, its not taking FNP into account with shooting. It works in assault but doesn't show up in shooting


Are you sure you are allowed to take the FNP save according to the rulebook? If you are please send more details about what stats you are trying to calculate with.



> Can you make this an I-phone app when you get it done? I would pay 2-3 bucks for it.


Visit http://www.i40k-iphone.com/ for a I-Phone application that well, resembles mine in some ways. (Its not the exact same thing but, check it out anyways)
Edit: i40k is not in any way related to HAMulator.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Feel No Pain does indeed apply to assaults, so long as you're not facing something that ignores Armour Saves (power weapons, MCs, etc)

But yeah, rending on the vehicle end of things would be very nice. 

If you wanted to create an online java (or flash, or whatever) version I'm sure we'd be interested in hosting it for you, with links to your website and suggestions that if they like it they should slide you a couple bucks of course.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Galahad said:


> If you wanted to create an online java (or flash, or whatever) version I'm sure we'd be interested in hosting it for you, with links to your website and suggestions that if they like it they should slide you a couple bucks of course.


I have one that's almost ready to go, I was going to finish it after games day.

Sorry to crash the thread


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome, send me a PM about it when it's closer to done and we;ll talk turkey.


----------

